# Phoenix Wright



## Vipera Magnifica (May 4, 2010)

I made this with Microsoft PowerPoint. Yes, _Microsoft PowerPoint_.







U liek?


----------



## Chaon (May 4, 2010)

Powerpoint? No way! That's sick!

OBJECTION!!!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 5, 2010)

You did what now?

..._how_ 

I'm generally curious, but considering the shading's pretty damn close to game, it's impressive. To say the least.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 5, 2010)

I knew there would be skeptics. I made a video that shows how I made it using almost 200 shapes and gradients.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdcbkUDZbNM

That's not all I do. I also make games with PowerPoint.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 5, 2010)

Well, damn. Considering I've only used the thing for crappy projects, I honestly did not know you could do all that. How long would something like this take, anyhows?

This is something different, that's for sure. And really well done too.


----------



## Chaon (May 5, 2010)

Wow. This is amazing. This must take a long time. I mean this looks like a screen shot. O.o Genius. Pure genius.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 12, 2010)

PowerPoint Heaven is an awesome site with all kinds of games, movies, and art made in PowerPoint

If you see the game "Project Domination" on there, I'm the guy who made it.


----------

